# CSS3 Transition hack für IE9



## yuro (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon beschreibt wollt ich mal wissen ob es denn ein CSS Hack für IE9 gibt, dass die transition wiedergibt,

da der IE9 diese CSS Anweisung nicht versteht.


Gruß


----------



## Turbopage (15. Juni 2013)

Nein, ich habe jetzt auch mal noch nachgekuckt und habe nichts gefunden...


----------



## yuro (15. Juni 2013)

bin auch die ganze zeit schon am durchforsten finde aber nichts.. mit ease-in-out gibts auch keine alternative für IE9 oder?


----------



## Turbopage (15. Juni 2013)

Schau mal hier, habe ich gerade gefunden:
http://www.olivergast.de/2011/04/10/css3-spielereien-mit-transition/


----------



## yuro (15. Juni 2013)

sind schon gute Sachen dabei, nur nicht das was ich suche.. anscheinend gibt es keine alternative dafür.. naja.. typisch ie.. zum kotzen dieser browser echt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Juni 2013)

Hi,
naja.. typisch Nutzer.. zum kotzen diese Nutzer echt. 

Da CSS3 nicht freigegeben ist sollte man nciht über nciht implementierte Funktionen motzen. Das gehört eben dazu wenn man Dinge verwendet die noch in der Entwicklung sind.

Wieso verwendest du nicht CSS3 Pie oder Selectivzr oder das hier: http://fetchak.com/ie-css3/

Viele Grüße


----------

